# Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich



## I.koi (2. März 2012)

Hallo


Ich habe eine Frage. Ich plane einen Koiteich 3*5 Meter: Ich möchte gerne den Teichboden mit Betonestrich betonieren, weil ich Bodenabläufe habe. Nun ist meine Frage:

Wie Stark muss diese Betonestrichschicht sein???? 



Auf den Boden kommt dann eine Folie.


Gruß


Stephan


----------



## Moonlight (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hey Stephan,

Kommt darauf an wie tief der Teich wird und ob Du auch Stahlmatten verlegst, aber ich mache meine ca. 15cm dick.

Mandy


----------



## I.koi (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Die Tiefe wäre 1,5 Meter... Stahlmatten ja so wie es aussieht.


Wie stark sollte es da sein?


Gruß Stephan


----------



## koifischfan (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



> Ich möchte gerne den Teichboden mit Betonestrich betonieren, weil ich Bodenabläufe habe.


Nur wegen den Abläufen ist der Beton aber nicht notwendig.


----------



## Moonlight (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Na wenigstens 10cm ... aber lieber etwas dicker als zu wenig.
Also nimm am Besten 15cm. Meiner wird 4x5m und wie gesagt, ich mache sie so 15cm dick 

Auf jeden Fall müssen die Bodenabläufe einbetoniert werden. Bei entsprechendem Boden kannst Du auch ohne Bodenplatte arbeiten.
Willst Du den Teich aufmauern?

Mandy


----------



## Olli.P (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo Stephan,

1. mach den Teich noch bissi tiefer, die Koi werden es dir danken! 

Zur Bodenplatte:

Pauschal kann man das nicht sagen, es kommt auch auf den Untergrund an, je nach Beschaffenheit kann man sogar ohne Bewährung auskommen. 
Wenn du aber wieder auffüllen willst, sprich eine Sandschicht einbringen willst, wirst du wohl um eine Bewährung nicht herum kommen, wenn keine Risse entstehen sollen..........  

Das wäre dann die nächste Frage:

Kommt Folie mit Vlies in den Teich? Dann wäre m.M.n. die Bewährung zu vernachlässigen, da eh mit Folie abgedichtet wird und es ja eigentlich "nur" um den festen Untergrund geht.


----------



## I.koi (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo Olli

Also Es kommt nur die Folie rein, mehr nicht, habe extra feinen Betonestrich gekauft.

Zum Untergrund, es ist Lehmerde zum Teil, also relativ Kompakt in seiner Dichte

Ok, es wäre Klasse wenn ich überhaubt nicht Betonieren müsste. spart man sich Geld 

Gemauert wird nur der Raum des Filters, habe ein 4 Kammer Filter, überlege derzeit ob ich diesen in Schwerkraft betreiben soll, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist bei einem Kammerfilter, oder ob ich diesen gepumt laufen lassen soll.

Ich habe keinen Spaltfilter dran, was heißt gekumpt wäre besser. Die Pumpe Selbst ist eine Ecomax 15000

Hier sieht man den Boden im meinem Video des Teiches vom letzten Jahr, der neue wird an der gleichen Stelle gebaut, nur eben mit 20000 Liter und nur noch reine Koi´s drin.


Also achtet auf die alte Kranate die beim Ausgraben heraus kam aus dem Boden, da sieht Ihr wie der Boden dann ist.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=riK0kmUxivc#!


Gruß Stephan


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Ok, es wäre Klasse wenn ich überhaubt nicht Betonieren müsste. spart man sich Geld
> 
> Gemauert wird nur der Raum des Filters, habe ein 4 Kammer Filter, überlege derzeit ob ich diesen in Schwerkraft betreiben soll, wenn das überhaupt möglich ist bei einem Kammerfilter, oder ob ich diesen gepumt laufen lassen soll.


 
Hallo Stephan...

Ich habe zwar keinen Lehmboden und daher eigentlich keinen festen Untergrund, aber ich habe bei mir nur die Beckenwände massiv gemauert und der Boden ist sandig geblieben. Habe also gar keine Bodenplatte gemacht. Der Boden ist mit Vlies ausgelegt. Im Tiefbereich haben wir noch Baumarkt-Teppich verlegt (1,60 € je m²) - ich weiß , aber so haben wir einen recht sicheren Bodengrund. 

Und einen 4-Kammerfilter kannst du locker mauern und auch in Schwerkraft betreiben. Mache ich bei meinem Neubau jetzt auch.


----------



## I.koi (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Ne ich hab doch nen 4 Kammerfilter, aber ich werde ihn eingraben,das meine ich. Hab mich falsch oben ausgedrückt ich Idiot


----------



## Zacky (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Ne ich hab doch nen 4 Kammerfilter, aber ich werde ihn eingraben,das meine ich. Hab mich falsch oben ausgedrückt *ich Idiot*


 
neee, da bin ich wohl der Trottel... ich habe das wohl überlesen, dass du einen 4-Kammerfilter hast...

Aber wie gesagt, ohne Bodenplatte geht meiner Meinung nach auch. Die Bodenabläufe in Beton ja, die Leitungen in Sand und den Boden vielleicht mit einer sog. Sauberkeitsschicht versehen und gut sollte sein....


----------



## I.koi (2. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

wie genau meinst du die Sauberkeitsschicht denn??


Bringt das wändemauern mehr??


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



Eine Sauberkeitsschicht ist eigentlich nichts anderes als eine zusätzlich eingebrachte Kiesschicht. Wenn du den normalen Boden hast, machst du den einfach sauber glatt, dann kommt noch eine 10 cm Kiesschicht drauf, die du dann bei Bedarf noch festrüttelst. Also ähnlich wie beim Pflaster verlegen. So hast du eine sog. Sauberkeitsschicht. In einem solchen Fall bedarf es aber einer ordentlichen Vliesunterlage unter die Folie. Ich würde sagen, mind. 500er Vlies.

Ob da Wände mauern mehr bringt, weiß ich jetzt nicht, wie Du das meinst. Ich habe bei uns gemauert, da wir fast ausschließlich märkischen Sand haben. So habe ich wenigstens ein recht stabiles Becken und eine saubere Abgrenzung zum Bodengrund. Von den Seiten kann dem entsprechend nicht wirklich viel Einfluss und Schaden an der Folie entstehen. Auch die Gestaltung der Steilwände gestaltete sich so besser. Bei recht festen Boden, wie Lehmboden z.Bsp., kannst du das Mauern eigentlich sparen, jedoch würde ich die Wände dann ggf. mit feinen Metallstreckgewebe verputzen. Habe ich auch schon hier im Forum gesehen und sah ganz ordentlich und sicher aus.

Ich fande es einfach mit Schalungssteinen praktischer und die Folien lassen sich besser auslegen.


----------



## koifischfan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



> Die Bodenabläufe in Beton ja, die Leitungen in Sand und den Boden vielleicht mit einer sog. Sauberkeitsschicht versehen und gut sollte sein..


Warum nur die Abläufe? Wo sollen sie denn hin?
Ich habe meinen auf eine Gehwegplatte gestellt.


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Warum nur die Abläufe? Wo sollen sie denn hin?
> Ich habe meinen auf eine Gehwegplatte gestellt.



Na wenn das auch funktioniert, auch OK.


----------



## koifischfan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Ich dachte du erklärst, warum die BAs in Beton soll(t)en.


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Ja warum eigentlich!? Erklären ist eine feine Sache, nur ob es auch für andere plausibel erscheint, ist die andere Frage. Habe unseren ehemaligen Koihändler damals gefragt und keine Antwort bekommen. Habe Bücher gelesen und auch hier wurde immer geschrieben, Bodenabläufe einbetonieren und dicke Bodenplatten machen. Wozu das alles - Keine Erklärung im Buch.

Ich also probiert und "studiert", da ich genauso unwissend und skeptisch war. Um die Stabilität zu testen, habe ich mich mit meinen "zarten" 90 kg mal auf den Bodenablauf gestellt. Das Teil hat sich oben an dem Ring leicht verformt und ich habe mir einen neuen BA gekauft, da auch kleine Risse an den Schraublöchern entstanden sind. Beim neuen BA mit Holzplatte oben drauf und nichts. Ich mir also gedacht, ein Bodenablauf im reinen Sand verlegt bürgt meines Erachtens nach, das Risiko des unbeabsichtigten Setzens oder Verschiebens auf die Zeit gesehen. Auch liegt ein ordentliches Gewicht durch das Wasservolumen drauf. Das hätte ggf. zur Folge, dass die Folienanschlüsse Schaden nehmen könnten, wenn sich das Teil ungleichmässig setzt. Ein Bodenablauf in Beton gesetzt, hat somit eine größere Auflagefläche und verteilt den Druck besser. Auch werden so Setzungen bei nicht betonierten Böden nicht auf die kleine Fläche (40 cm Durchmesser) verteilt, sondern auf die Gesamtfläche von bis zu 75 cm (bei mir) Durchmesser. Auch lässt sich die Folie und das Vlies besser anlegen. Unter dem Bodenablauf habe ich auch noch zusätzliche Pflastersteine gelegt und so den BA in Waage gebracht. Dann alles ausgegossen und eine schöne Fläche von 75 cm im Durchmesser mit Beton abgezogen. In den Beton gleich eine leichte __ Senke zur Mitte des BA geformt. Jedoch 0,5 mm Luft gelassen um Vlies und Folie bündig anzulegen. Der Boden ringsum den BA wird noch weiter nach außen angeschrägt. Ich habe auch die KG-Rohre innerhalb des Beckens in Beton gesetzt. Machen andere wiederum auch nicht. :?

@ KFF - Das ist die Erklärung für mich, andere wissen es vielleicht ganz genau und können es ja mal erklären. Du machst es ganz ohne Beton und es funktioniert bei Dir. Andere betonieren ganze Bodenplatten 15-20cm mit Stahlbewährung. Ich denke, egal wie man es macht, Jeder macht es anders und es funktioniert. Eine wissenschaftliche Abhandlung und Erklärung kann ich nicht bieten. :sorry

Warum hast du das Teil ganz ohne Beton verlegt bzw. was ist deine Meinung?


----------



## newbee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo Stephan

das wird so nix, aber das weißt Du selber, hat man Dir in nem anderen Forum schon ausführlich erklärt.





Grüße Hans, dem sein Angebot aus dem Nachbarforum immer noch steht


----------



## Zacky (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo Hans.

Was wird nix? Lass uns doch bitte auch an dem Wissen teilhaben! :beten


----------



## Moonlight (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Rico, das war 1A erklärt . . .   Genau deshalb sollte ein BA einbetoniert werden. Das mit der Bodenplatte ist Erd- und Wunschbedingt


----------



## newbee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



Zacky schrieb:


> Hallo Hans.
> 
> Was wird nix? Lass uns doch bitte auch an dem Wissen teilhaben! :beten



Hallo Rico 

das ganze Vorhaben von Stephan, angefangen vom Teich bis hin zum Filter.

Keine Vernünftige Vorabscheidung, kein Vernünftiger Filter usw,. für Koi absolut fehl am Platz


----------



## koifischfan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Wer ist Rico, Zacky? 

Aber ich mach doch meinen Teich jetzt nicht mehr auf.


----------



## newbee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Wer ist Rico, Zacky?
> 
> Aber ich mach doch meinen Teich jetzt nicht mehr auf.





Ich meinte doch nicht Dich.

Ich ging nur auf die Frage von Zacky ein und auf das Vorhaben von Illerkoi


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



newbee schrieb:


> Keine Vernünftige Vorabscheidung, kein Vernünftiger Filter usw,. für Koi absolut fehl am Platz


Hallo Hans,
jeder hat das Recht seine Erfahrungen selbst zu machen. 

Wenn jemand denkt ich buddel einfach ein 20m³ Loch, setzte Koi rein und lasse einen Filter ohne Vorabscheidung laufen, kann das ja auch gut gehen.
Spass machen tut das möglicherweise auf Dauer nicht. 

Ist die Filterkammer groß genug, lässt sich ein besserer Filter ja noch nachrüsten.
Ich habe auch mehr als einmal meinen Filter nachgebessert. Die Koi sind auch nur im Laufe mit der Zeit mehr geworden.

Fehlt beim Neubau der BA oder Skimmer, sind diese später nur mit viel Aufwand zu beseitigen.


----------



## I.koi (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



newbee schrieb:


> Ich meinte doch nicht Dich.
> 
> Ich ging nur auf die Frage von Zacky ein und auf das Vorhaben von Illerkoi



Hi Newbee

Keine Sorge. Nen Sifi habe ich nun. Ein User aus dem "anderen" Forum hat Ihn mir vorgestern gebracht. Und wegen der Filterung. Ich neme meinen 4 Kammer Filter + die zwei die ich habe. Da bin ich bei ca. 19000 Liter Koiteichwasser was die packen würden, der Teich wurde vom Volumen her verkleinert.

Zum anderen Thema, dass kann ruhig im anderen Forum bleiben. 

Hast du nicht sogar nen Helix Filter??? Mich würde da Interessieren wann oder besser wie es sich bemerkbar macht wann die Helix Dinger erschöpft sind, also Voll sind.


----------



## I.koi (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



Joerg schrieb:


> Hallo Hans,
> jeder hat das Recht seine Erfahrungen selbst zu machen.
> 
> Wenn jemand denkt ich buddel einfach ein 20m³ Loch, setzte Koi rein und lasse einen Filter ohne Vorabscheidung laufen, kann das ja auch gut gehen.
> ...



Hi Jörg,

BA und Skimmer werden vorhanden sein. Als BA ein 110er , der eigendlich fast schon zu gross ist, weil ein 110er Rohr pro Stunde 10m³ Wasserdurchfluss hat.

Skimmer ist auch vorhanden seit 2 Tagen von Oase 

Die Filterkammer wird gemauert, 3 Meter Lang und 1.90 Meter breit, also mehr als genügend Platz, sollte doch ein anderer Filter rein


----------



## newbee (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo Jörg

da gebe ich Dir recht jedoch wie schon geschrieben hat er in einem Nachbarforum schon nachgefragt und dort hat er bereits alle Antworten bekommen, klar kann jeder Bauen wie er will, aber wenn man Tips von erfahrenen Koikichis bekommt sollte man sie auch annehmen.

Vielleicht Verstehst Du dann was ich meine


Jedoch stehe ich immer noch zu meiner Hilfe die ich Ihm Angeboten habe


----------



## Joerg (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Bei meinem müssen diese dummen Anfängerfehler erst noch beseitigt werden. 

Die Filterkammer ist groß genug. Diese sollte bei der Größe auf Teichniveau liegen.
Es gibt günstige Varianten der Vorfilterung. Diese können bei Bedarf noch nachgerüstet werden.
Hast du nicht schon am Anfang 20 große Koi drin, bleibt auch Zeit das in Angriff zu nehmen.
Die meist empfohlenen TF oder VF sind nicht immer gleich im Budget drin.


----------



## koifischfan (3. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



> Als BA ein 110er , der eigendlich fast schon zu gross ist, weil ein 110er Rohr pro Stunde 10m³ Wasserdurchfluss hat.


Ne, ist er nicht.

Damit kann man wunderbar den Schlamm vom Bodengrund entsorgen.
Im Normalfall befindet sich in der Leitung vom BA ein Ventil, bevor es in die erste Kammer geht. Pumpt man diese Kammer leer und öffnet das Ventil, entsteht eine sehr starke Strömung, die jede Menge Schmutz zutage fördert.
Vor so einer Aktion fege ich den Schlamm Richtung BA und mache das dann 2 oder 3 Mal. Meine erste Kammer ist eine 200 Liter Regentonne.


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Newbee

Ich habe deine Hilfe nicht verweigert. Durch meine kleine liebenswertigkeit mit jemand aus dem Forum wurde ich gesperrt fürs schreiben. Klar nem ich deine Hilfe an. Derzeit gehts bei mir Bergauf. 
Das zu der Anspielung mit deinen Links.
Ich will normal schreiben, fürs Pöpeln ist glaube ich das andere Forum geeigneter.

Der eine hat nen Koiteich mit Wertvollen Fischen, der andere einen Teich den er in richtung Koiteich anlegt, aber eben als Teich. Das sind die Unterschiede. 
Wenn jemand viel Geld hat soll er sich was vernüftiges Kaufen. Wenn einer einen normalen Teich hat, sollten es andere Respektieren.

Ich will hier meine Ruhe und nicht schon wieder das Gleiche haben müssen wie dort im anderen Forum.


Ich habe nie was gebettelt. Ich habe gefragt, doch Respektiere bitte das ich sowas hier nicht haben möchte


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ne, ist er nicht.
> 
> Damit kann man wunderbar den Schlamm vom Bodengrund entsorgen.
> Im Normalfall befindet sich in der Leitung vom BA ein Ventil, bevor es in die erste Kammer geht. Pumpt man diese Kammer leer und öffnet das Ventil, entsteht eine sehr starke Strömung, die jede Menge Schmutz zutage fördert.
> Vor so einer Aktion fege ich den Schlamm Richtung BA und mache das dann 2 oder 3 Mal. Meine erste Kammer ist eine 200 Liter Regentonne.



Ah durch die Lerre Regentonne ziehst du eine Art Vakuum, einen Sog, klever. Gute Idee


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Ne, ist er nicht.
> 
> Damit kann man wunderbar den Schlamm vom Bodengrund entsorgen.
> Im Normalfall befindet sich in der Leitung vom BA ein Ventil, bevor es in die erste Kammer geht. Pumpt man diese Kammer leer und öffnet das Ventil, entsteht eine sehr starke Strömung, die jede Menge Schmutz zutage fördert.
> Vor so einer Aktion fege ich den Schlamm Richtung BA und mache das dann 2 oder 3 Mal. Meine erste Kammer ist eine 200 Liter Regentonne.



Da gebe ich dir sehr Recht, dass solltest mal den selbsternannten Profis des anderen forums erklären. Da fliegst du sofort raus....lach... Glaube mir habs erst erlebt. Aber Schwamm drüber.

Mir ist das sowas von Egal, weil jeder sein Leben lebt. Ich bin alt genug zu wissen auf wen ich hören muss

Sage nur....Ja Papa..... lol

Also dies zum Thema Koi.... Forum des anderen Anbieters


----------



## koifischfan (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Entscheide selbst, wo du dich wohl fühlst. Und da bleibst du eben.


----------



## Joerg (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo Hans,
ich lese auch schon mal da, finde aber die Art, in der erfahrene ihr Wissen weitergeben, manchmal etwas übertrieben. Aber schon lustig. 

Sicher hat man nach dem 3 Umbau nun eine gute Lösung gefunden.
Manchmal stehen die 4000€ für die optimale Filter Lösung nicht gleich zu Verfügung.

Ich kenne einige, die einen großen Koiteich mit Vortex oder Bürsten sehr Erfolgreich betreiben.
Auch Damenstrumpfhosen oder ähnliches funktioniert.

Obwohl ich die verschiedenen Optionen kenne auch einen hohen Besatz wartungsarm zu filtern,
muss das nicht für jeden gleich die erste Wahl sein.

Ist auch eine Frage der Bereitschaft einen hohen Wartungsaufwand zu betreiben.
Ob es den Koi gut geht, hängt meist vom Besatz und anderen Sachen ab.


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



koifischfan schrieb:


> Entscheide selbst, wo du dich wohl fühlst. Und da bleibst du eben.


Aber hier find ich es Super.... Ihr seit hier super Nett und Hilfsbereit....... Das ist die beste Werbung für ein Forum


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Na ja soviel zum Thema.

Is ja auch egal.

Mich würde eher Interessieren wie gut Helix Filter sind


----------



## I.koi (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

So nun ist die Frage nur noch, Filter gepummt oder Schwerkraft, was sind die Vor und Nachteile??


----------



## Zacky (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

schönen guten Abend...

wenn machbar, würde ich Dir empefehlen die Fileranlage in Schwerkraft zu gestalten. Bei entsprechender Vorabscheidung, Filterwirkung und Aufbereitung kommt am Ende schön sauberes Wasser raus, was Du mit einer guten energiesparenden Pumpe zurück in den Teich schickst.

Bei gepumpter Version sehe ich meistens das Problem, dass die Pumpe schmutziges Wasser (Algen, Fischkot, anderes Zeugs) durch die Pumpe ziehen muss. Das bedeutet mehr Kraft- & Energieaufwand und das Risiko eines Pumpendefktes ist recht hoch. Selbst eine Vorfilerkorb in / an der Pumpe setzt sich viel zu schnell zu und auch extrem reinigungsintensiv.


----------



## Moonlight (4. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Und . . . der dreck wird in der gepumpten version durchs pumpenrad gehäckselt,landet also zerkleinert im filter. bedeutet natürlich,das viel schmutz so doll geschreddert wird,das er beim filter durchrutscht und wieder im teich landet.


----------



## I.koi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



Moonlight schrieb:


> Und . . . der dreck wird in der gepumpten version durchs pumpenrad gehäckselt,landet also zerkleinert im filter. bedeutet natürlich,das viel schmutz so doll geschreddert wird,das er beim filter durchrutscht und wieder im teich landet.





Oh ne das wäre ganz schlecht... Dann kann ich mir ja auch den Filter ersparen, ne ne das mach ich dann doch schön in Schwerkraft


----------



## Olli.P (5. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hi,



			
				Illerkoi schrieb:
			
		

> Hast du nicht sogar nen Helix Filter??? Mich würde da Interessieren wann oder besser wie es sich bemerkbar macht wann die Helix Dinger erschöpft sind, also Voll sind.




__ Hel-X hat nicht nur der Hans im Einsatz!  

Das merkst du ganz schnell wenn dir der Filter überläuft ( in gepumpter Version ) oder wenn dir die Pumpe die letzte Kammer leer zieht ( in Schwerkraft ) !

Das A. & O. bei Hel-X ist eine gute Vorabscheidung!!


Ich habe z.B. die Erfahrung gemacht, das ein Siebfilter mit 250µ Sieb noch zu grob ist, seit ich ein 150µ Sieb im Einsatz habe, iss alles gut!


----------



## I.koi (5. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Das klingt schonmal sehr gut. Am Freitag kommt der Bagger bis dahin muss ich meinen Plan eh nochmals Umwerfen, weil ich ein Pflanzenfilter mit einbauen möchte. Ich Trenne den Teich etwas ab. Mal sehn vielleicht stelle ich ein Bild davon ein


----------



## I.koi (7. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Ich habe mal ne Frage, ich habe nach Teichbaubilder in Google gesucht und bin auf folgendes gestossen:

http://www.gartenteich-schwimmteich.de/Gartenteich-Teichfilter/teichfilter_pflanzenfilter_gartenteich_schwimmteich_filter_14.jpg

Reicht es aus nur so eine Schicht Betonestrich zu legen worauf die Folie liegt?????

Sagen wir so 2-3 cm Stark

Hat jemand erfahrung damit??


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Was hast du denn für einen Untergrund?

Es ist nicht in allen Fällen nötig auch Beton einzubringen.
Ist der Untergrund relativ stabil, reicht ein Schutzvlies für die Folie vollkommen aus.


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Ich habe fast so erde wie der Mann auf dem Bild. Lehmhaltig, also eher sehr fest. allgäuboden eben


----------



## Joerg (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Lehmboden ist doch so gut wie Beton. 

Wolltest du Stufen für Planzen reinmachen oder eher recht steil nach unten gehen?


----------



## Zermalmer (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Mal sehn vielleicht stelle ich ein Bild davon ein


Vielleicht?... Vielleicht????
wann hat man schonmal nen Bagger im Garten... und solche Einsätze sind doch die spannensten, wenn es nicht nur um reine Muskelkraft geht 
Bitte mach Bilder und stelle sie ein..die Leute freuen sich immer über Bilder.

Ich wäre froh gewesen, wenn mehr als ein Motorschubkarren durch meinen Zugang gepasst hätte... und selbst der war von nem Handwerker, der was völlig anderes gemacht hat.
Ich hab meine Erde mit ettlichen Schubkarrenfahrten erledigen müssen. 

Und btw. Lehmboden... 
Mein Teichgrund ist auch Lehmhaltiger als die Oberfläche.
einen Teil der Lehmerde hatte ich temporär in Kübeln gelagert, bis ich mir sicher war, dass ich sie nicht mehr benötige.
Vor dem Verlegen von Vlies und Folie habe ich mich dann entschlossen die Rauhe und ausgetrocknete Lehmerde des Teichloches noch rundherum mit frisch angefeuchtetem Lehm zu 'entschärfen' und auszugleichen.

Ob es nun gut oder schlecht war kann ich nicht sagen... ich kann ja nicht unter Vlies und Folie gucken 

Gefühlt hab ich es gut gemacht


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Ja ich werde eine Fotoserie machen

Wie hast du dein Boden dann gemacht im Teich?? Trotzdem noch Beton darauf oder eher nicht


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

So ich bin gerade dabei den alten Teich heraus zu machen. Ich wollte euch nun mal den Boden zeigen, also es ist Lehmboden, Wasserdicht. Da steht ne Pfütze seit heute Morgen drin und versickert nicht.

Ich habe auch zwei Teichbewohnern das Leben gerettet. Molchi und den Frosch. Wobei ich nicht wusste welcher Molch es genau ist, er hat einen roten Bauch.

Ich wusste auch nicht das es hier in der region Molche gibt, weil ich hab Ihn da nicht hinein


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hier nochmals die Frage zu den obrigen Bildern von mir


Ich habe mal ne Frage, ich habe nach Teichbaubilder in Google gesucht und bin auf folgendes gestossen:

http://www.gartenteich-schwimmteich...._filter_14.jpg

Reicht es aus nur so eine Schicht Betonestrich zu legen worauf die Folie liegt?????

Sagen wir so 2-3 cm Stark

Hat jemand erfahrung damit??


----------



## RKurzhals (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo Illerkoi,
ich les' schon eine Weile bei Dir mit.. .
Für den Boden kannst Du beton nehmen, armieren ist nur im Ausnahmefall nötig, da Du ja Folie drüberlegst.
Ich würde mir in Deinem Fall über die Wände Gedanken machen. Wenn Du Lehmboden wie geschrieben hast, und nicht mit lockerer Erde auffüllst, dann sackt auch nicht die Folie nach, und gerät unter Spannung. Steile Ränder "drücken" sich dagegen schon mal rein.
ich habe einen Filter mit __ Hel-X. Das material kann ohne nennenswerten Druckverlust durchströmt werden, bei optimaler Filterfläche - was will man mehr?
Bei Filterschwämmen möchte man schon gewisse Randbedingungen beachten, und gut vorfiltern, damit einem der Filter nicht überläuft.
Die Meinungen zum "Häckseln" von Wasserlebewesen durch Filterpumpen halte ich für übertrieben, so lange man auf geeignete Pumpen zurückgreift, wie Du sie in der Auswahl hast.


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Danke.

Ja ich will Steilwände haben, weil es ein Koiteich werden soll. Morgen kommt der Bagger


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Achso an die Wände will ich 2-3 cm Beton hin machen, weiß aber nicht ob dies halten würde ohne Amierung


----------



## RKurzhals (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo,
das kommt ganz darauf an, wie stark die Belastung des Bodens vor dem Teichrand ist. Als zweites können auch Sträucher/Bäume/Stauden am Teichrand seitlichen Druck durch ihr Wurzelwerk aufbauen.
Als Alternative vielleicht die ersten 50 cm (von oben) mit wenigstens 7 cm Beton sichern, ist nicht verkehrt. Armieren würde ich nicht - er kann eh' nicht von seiner Stelle weg. Den Betonrand auf eine kleine "Stufe" setzen?
Das wäre mein Vorschlag.


----------



## I.koi (8. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Wachsen tut dort nicht viel. Du meinst so ähnlich aufbauen wie ein Holzfass. Eben das die ersten 50 Cm wie ein Ring wirken


----------



## RKurzhals (9. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Ja,
genau so meine ich das. Wie willst Du mal später in das "Teichloch" steigen, um zu reinigen? Dazu brauchst Du vielleicht ein paar Stufen.


----------



## Zermalmer (9. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*



Illerkoi schrieb:


> Wie hast du dein Boden dann gemacht im Teich?? Trotzdem noch Beton darauf oder eher nicht


Da in der Tiefe und an der Stelle der Boden weiterhin lehmhaltig ist, habe ich nichts gemacht.
Einfach Vles draus und Folie und Fertig.

Es gibt halt 2 bzw. ja eigentlich 3 wichtige Zustände von Lehm.
1. Feucht im Boden: sehr Anpassungsfähig, gut zu modellieren und verarbeitungsfreundlich
2. Gebrannt (und auch nur Luftgetrocknet) in Formen:damit wurden schon ganze Häuser gebaut
3. Der dritte ist ein "Zwischenergebnis" aus 1 und 2, wenn er lose genug ist. An- bzw. Ausgetrocknet: störrisch, spitz und nicht wirklich verarbeitungsfähig.
Gibt man allerdings etwas Wasser bei und hat ein klein wenig Geduld (plus ein wenig übrung  )
Dann bekommt man sehr schöne Lehmspachtel und kann Löcher und Wände ausgleichen.


----------



## I.koi (9. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

. Habe heute mit dem Bau gegonnen. Derzeit ist das Wetter ja optimal.

Hier könnt Ihr es sehen:

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34673


----------



## I.koi (13. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

So der Bagger war da, dass heißt es kann Betoniert werden, Juhu


----------



## I.koi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Ich rätsel gerade immer noch wie ich die Wände machen soll, Hab heute mal ein kleines Stück mit Betonestrich gemacht, jedoch lässt er sich nicht gut glätten an ner Senkrechten Wand. Nun Überlege ich mir ob ich die Wände nicht einfach nur mit dem Spaten glätte. Die Abbruchstellen auffülle und oben herum nur eine Mauer ziehe. Weil sonst benötige ich unmengen an Betonestrich was ins Geld gehen würde.
Ich habe nur eine 0,5 mm starke Folie.
Da ist nun guter Rat teuer


----------



## Zacky (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo.

Ganz ehrlich!? Mit 0,5 mm Folie würde ich keinen Koiteich bauen der bis 2 m tief werden soll. Da hätte ich in die Folie so gar kein Vertrauen. Jeder Folienbauer den ich angefragt habe, hat mir mind. 1,5 mm PVC oder 1,2 EPDM angeboten. Unter dem Stärken haben sie alle abgewunken.

Wenn sich der Betonestrisch schlecht glätten lässt, dann kannst du evtl. noch selbst mischen. Zement und feinen Kies / Sand. Das ist vielleicht auch nicht so Preis-intensiv. Ansonsten geht nur noch Betonschalstein oder KS-Stein, dann aber mit Bitumenabdichtung.


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Oben rum einen Ringanker zu betonieren und darauf die Mauer sollte auch gehen. Hab ich bei mir bisher auch nur so gemacht. 
Damit die Mauer ordentlich stabil ist, sollte da dann auch Baustahl rein. 
Die Wände gehen dann steil nach unten. Bei der dünnen Folie solltest du gut unterfüttern.

Eine 0,5mm PVC Folie werde ich beim nächsten Umbau nicht mehr nehmen. Dann kommt EPDM rein.


----------



## I.koi (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Deshalb Betoniere ich ja, damit die Folie in einer Wanne liegt, so habe ich keine direkte Belastung auf der Folie. Ich werde wohl eine Schalung machen.

Wie es derzeit aussieht siehst du hier:
[thread=34673]aktueller Stand[/thread]


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Die Folie kann trotzdem belastet werden.
Besonders im Winter zieht die Eisschicht daran. Denke an eine ordentliche Abdeckung.


----------



## I.koi (18. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Hallo liebe Teichfreunde

Nun endlich nach langen Überlegen habe ich die Lösung, wie ich meine Teichwände sichern kann. 
Ich habe mir lange überlegt ob ich die Teichwände Betonieren solloder nicht, doch da denke ich ist ganz klar zu erkennen das ich zu viel Material benötigen würde. Auch eine Zieelmauer die mit Beton hinterfüllt werden würde, würde irgendwann dem Druck des Wassers nicht mehr stand halten.
Beton war und ist auch die Lösung. Doch eine Schalung  würde etrem lange dauern, wenn ich diese auf Maß anbringen würde. Ich führ also mit dem Auto durch die Gegend. Bis ich auf einen Koiteichbauer getroffen bin. Er gab mir den Tipp " Nimm für die Wände alte Betonplatten, achte darauf das der Kiesanteil sehr hoch ist im Beton". Diese Idee war der Hammer.
Ich habe nun Nachgeschaut woher ich solche Platten bekommen könnte und tatsache, gerade mal 4 KM weiter weg baut ein Bauer seinen Hof um und verschenkt 100 Betonplatten 50*50. Eine wiegt ca. 45 KG. Genügend also als Eigengewicht, wenn man es Umrechnet auf den cm².
So die Platten sind schon älter. Was sehr gut ist. Ich werde den Platten ein Fundament geben, wo bereits die Platten für die erste Reihe eingegossen werden. Die Platten selbst werde ich ca. 2cm vom Erdreich weg senkrecht ünereinander aufbauen. zwischen den Blatten kommt Beton damit sich die einzelnen Platten verbinden und eine Wand entstehen lassen. Der Zwischenraum wird sobald die Wände stehen mit Beton verfüllt. So das die Platten auch halten und gleichmäßig an das Erdreich in voller Länge drücken, damit nicht jede Wand das macht was Sie will werde ich Amierungsstahl hinter jede Kante also Ecker machen und diesen um 90 Grad biegen. Wird dann der Zwischenraum zwischen Betonplatten und Erdreich mit Beton aufgefüllt können die Wände sich nicht mehr selbstständig machen und ungewöllt unterschiedlich verrutschen.

Als Bodenplatte im Teich wird eine 6 cm dicke Betonestrichplatte gegossen, die mit Amierungsstahl ausgekleidet wird.

Insgesamt wird die Wand durch die Betonplatten und dem Auffüllen des Zwischenraums ca. 7 cm dick. Ich denke das wird reichen.


----------



## I.koi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Der kleine Niclas ist da

Nach einer sehr heftigen Geburt von 23 Std. ist nun mein kleiner Sohn auf der Welt. Sein Name ist Niclas, er wurde am Sa. geboren und ist 51cm Lang und 2930 Gr. schwer. Nun hat Papa wieder zeit den Teich weiter zu bauen.

Medium 19334 anzeigen


----------



## Moonlight (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Herzlichen glückwunsch dem frisch gebackenen papa und alles gute auch für mutter und niclas


----------



## I.koi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Danke dir Moonlight


----------



## Moonlight (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Gern geschehen  meine kinder sind mittlerweile 7 und 10, genieß die zeit, sie vergeht wie im fluge. ich könnte jetzt in erinnerungen schwelgen . . . aber ich laß es lieber    mandy


----------



## I.koi (27. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Ja das werde ich, er ist nun seit heut endlich aus der Intensiv heraus


----------



## Moonlight (28. März 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

Warum denn its?


----------



## I.koi (29. Apr. 2012)

*AW: Teichbodenplatte aus Betonestrich*

*News zu meinem Teichbau*

https://www.hobby-gartenteich.de/xf/threads/34673/page-6


----------

